
Media Bias Chart - berkeleyjunk
https://www.adfontesmedia.com/interactive-media-bias-chart/?v=402f03a963ba
======
berniepebbles
These should be avoided. Ranking articles? How about visiting the sources and
reading what they have to say instead of taking peoples word for it. I always
call bs when left leaning sources, who are just as opinionated as the right
leaning sources, are closer to “neutral” than the right leaning sources are to
neutral. It paints a picture that right leaning sources are “closer to the
extremes” when I believe the opposite is true.

